

It's time to fix European technology journalism - tct
http://yiannopoulos.net/2011/11/03/its-time-to-fix-european-technology-journalism/

======
dchs
I'm pretty excited about this! What are your current favourite UK/EU tech
blogs?

~~~
tct
Will be very interesting that's for sure...at the moment, there aren't many I
read regularly at all, hence the possible opportunity I think.

